# Looking for Jaws for my Hardinge 5" Chuck (3 jaws)



## YZ400 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello,
I need to hold 4" bar stock but by hardinge lathe chuck only holds up to 3" diameter. Are reversable or outside jaws available for this chuck? "2534" is stamped on the front face and it looks like an original Hardinge. Not sure if that is the model number. 

Any ideas where I can find this or something suitable? I'm trying to avoid buying a larger chuck. I have checked eBay and the web without any luck. 

I have posted a pix of the chuck. Hope you can see it.

Many thanks,
Ned


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Ned, Got no idea about the chuck but if you introduce yourself to us first in the welcome section you may get more help. People like to know who they are conversing with. Standard forum rules mate.

Regards Brock


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 11, 2011)

> Are reversible or outside jaws available for this chuck?


I would say that chuck came with a second set of jaws from the factory. Where they are today is another question. I would start checking with hardinge and used machinery dealers. 
And please do take a few minutes and introduce yourself . Tell us a bit about yourself your shop your interest in model engine building and your location . And please read the th_rulze.
You are certainly welcome here to ask questions and pitch in and get involved. An intro helps us understand your perspective and helps us help you and reading the sticky threads helps you understand us. 
Tin


----------



## my65pan (Dec 11, 2011)

Strange, the Hardinge chucks I'm used to have removable/reversible jaws that bolt on from the front. I like to use soft jaws and bore them for the job at hand.


----------



## rhankey (Dec 11, 2011)

I have what looks like the same chuck, and got it with the two sets of number matched jaws. Normally, I believe one would have ordered the second sets of jaws with the chuck so that they would have been ground to the actual chuck. But I believe you can order additional hard or soft jaws from Hardinge dealers. The cost of buying a new set of jaws might be more than the cost of a good used condition chuck with both sets of jaws, or a chuck with reversible two piece jaws from eBay or some other used place. You might also check with Joe at Plaza Machinery.

Robin


----------



## steamer (Dec 11, 2011)

Usually the jaw sets are matched to the chuck. If you can't find the originals, I would say your stuck.

There was an article in Model Engineers Workshop not long ago on making scroll chuck jaws....but I don't think it's that practical considering the cost of chucks.  I would check out a Fuerda brand replacement chuck.

Try New England Brass and Tool.  Bob Cummings should be able to help you out
http://brassandtool.com/

I just ordered one for my Southbend. A 5" adjust true 3 jaw with hardened reversable top jaws.  The chuck you have is a 1 piece jaw with inside jaws and outside jaws......which frequently get lost........ :
The nice thing about 2 piece top jaws/master jaws is that you can make soft top jaws for special jobs pretty easily.


Dave


----------



## YZ400 (Dec 11, 2011)

Robi, Dave, Tin and "my65span" thank you for your kind replies. They were very useful. 

Err....a bit about myself then before I am cast out....

I'm balding, love in and out burger, flying model airplanes, dirt-biking, metal working of any kind, composites and I'm in awe at the model engines that are crafted by you guys and I joined this forum because it looked like a good place to learn about the latest in woman's fashion. 

But seriously...somebody direct me to the rules section and I will be happy to read them. I searched but could not find them.

All I can say to some of the replies if you have something good to say then say it. If you have nothing good to say please keep it to yourself. I do not appreciate being lectured too. Is there anything more of a turn off to a newbie?? I was instantly hit with that "old boys club" mentality. Not appealing at all.

Anyway enough of my babbling...
Thanks again for your help.
Regards,
Ned


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 11, 2011)

I see you also have a sense of humor not a requirement but it helps. there is no rules section but there are some rules and guidelines in the form of stick threads in the various sub fora. We do try to keep an open forum open to all who are interested in this hobby. 
and thanks for the intro.
tin


----------



## YZ400 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Tin and all,
Look forward to learning much more on this forum.
Ned


----------



## YZ400 (Dec 14, 2011)

So...I can't find these anywhere so I have decided to make these myself. 
I have a CNC mill in the shop but I was wondering what material to make the jaws out of and whether I would need to get them hardened. Is hardening really necessary? 
Any ideas? 
Many thanks,
Ned


----------



## AndyB (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome, and don't take the comments badly Ned,

If you look around the site you will see 'discussions' about thread and project log hijacking.

Some underhand types (and not meaning you at all) register on sites like this, ask a few questions then we find that a project log that has been put on here appears on another forum under someone else's name and the questions were to clarify something they didn't understand.

You will see some pictures have great big watermarks all over them; does this tell you who it has happened to?

Best wishes, good luck, and a prosperous long membership of this fantastic forum.

Andy

PS One of the reasons for asking you to complete your profile on the introductions page is so that people can find out the context of your questions and where in the world you are so that answers can be more accurately given. Without knowing which country and area you live in it is difficult to direct you to an outlet that supplies your needs.


----------



## rhankey (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if you were truly looking for help or had othre motives in mind...

I am surprised you have not had any luck tracking down the outside jaws or another chuck with both sets of jaws. In fact, there is a used Hardinge 5 3-jaw taper mount chuck on eBay right now with both sets of jaws. IMHO, the seller is a little optimistic for pricing. They come up on eBay quite regularly, and there are at least two 4-jaw chucks also list on eBay with both sets of jaws. Not living near a larger community, with a little patience I have had no trouble getting all my Hardinge lathe and mill tooling from eBay and used machinery dealers over the last 8-10 months since I started into this new hobby. Joe at Plaza Machinery has had good prices for Hardinge parts that I was having difficulty finding elsewhere (dont trust his on-line inventory document; just e-mail/fax him with what you are looking for). Theirs is no way I could justify new prices, but if you can, a Hardinge dealer ought to be able to get you new jaws.

As another option, would a step collet or face plate suffice? These come up second hand fairly regularly too.

The jaws you show in your photo are definitely hardened and will have been ground on the chuck for proper alignment. I believe Hardinge soft jaws are normally two piece with the soft top bolting to a hardened base. If the jaws are going to see little use and you dont mind if they might get sloppy over time, I guess non-hardened jaws would work just fine.


----------



## YZ400 (Dec 14, 2011)

All: I have added my location to my profile. Let me know if there is anything else you would like to know. 

rhankey: Seriously?? What other motives could I have in mind. Its a chuck question for crying out loud. Yes that chuck is nice but pricey. Thanks for pointing it out. I wish they all had a "buy it now" price so you could get something when you need it. 

Andy, Thanks for the explanation. I do appreciate it. Looks like there is a lot of politics going on.

All: I am a bit amazed. Am I missing something here? Is there an underground super secret club where only a few people have knowledge and are protective of it? I would love to understand. What if somebody was on a different forum and is now here (I was not btw). Just trying to understand the politics.


----------



## rhankey (Dec 14, 2011)

Ned,

I apologise if my response sounded at all snippy, sarcastic or otherwise. It certainly was not intended. I have only been here a few months longer than you have, and from what Ive seen, this group is anything but some secret or elitist club. Ive seen a lot of very helpful and informative people who go above and beyond to offer assistance, from whom I have learned and continue to learn a great deal. I was a little surprised when you said you couldnt track down any jaws, making me wonder where the heck you could be located such that you could not find any, or what criteria you had in mind in looking for jaws. You did not give us a lot of information with which to help you. Nor did you give us any clue where you have looked. Hardinge parts are not as plentiful as many other makes, but things like chucks aren't all that difficult to find.

I believe there are a few good used machine dealers in Orange County CA, at least one of which I am told by the person I bought my HLV from that has a fair bit of Hardinge equipment and parts (including things like optional threading gears, which are normally rather scarce). I acquired my HLV from a private seller in Orange County, then had it shipped across the country to where I reside.

I truly hope you can track down some outside jaws. Heck, I you resided nearby, I'd lend you my chuck. I remain highly confident that you can find some at a reasonable price.

Robin


----------



## YZ400 (Dec 14, 2011)

Robin,
Thanks a bunch. I have looked around and contacted Joe at Plaza Machinery (no response) and bob at Brass and tool (he didn't have it). I am open to any contacts is orange county for sure if you know of any. 

My hardinge is older than me and I love it. I have a couple of Haas CNC's in my shop but the Hardinge is what brings a smile to my face every time I run it. Its so well build. 

Thanks for explaining. Look forward to learning more about projects going on here.
Regards,
ned


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 14, 2011)

Did Hardinge actually make it? That looks a lot like a Kalamazoo chuck


----------



## rhankey (Dec 15, 2011)

The chucks with the round Hardinge logo like the one shown in the original post I believe were generally made by another manufacturer for Hardinge. I think Pratt Burnerd (PBA) made at least one of my 3-jaw and 4-jaw chucks that are stamped Hardinge, as one was made in England. Buck has made chucks for Hardinge too (most notably the Adjust-Tru chucks). Regardless of who made the chuck, I still believe alternate jaws are available.

Ned - You usually have to fax Joe with what you are looking for. It is hard to imagine how he does any business when he does not provide a phone number and all his e-mail from those he has never dealt with before seems to go into a spam folder. Once you have made contact with him, e-mail then seems to work. Also, a couple of the 4-jaw chucks that are currently on eBay with two sets of jaws aren't much more expensive than what you could end up paying for an extra set of jaws. Be patient, youll find what you are looking for. You might also try asking on the Hardinge Lathe user group over on yahoo.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 15, 2011)

Right, I would sort out who made the chuck then search for suitable jaws.


----------



## YZ400 (Dec 15, 2011)

all,
I checked and it is made by Buck Chuck. 
I guess I'll try faxing Joe. Yes it is amazing he doesn't have a phone number listed 
Ned


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't know if you're a fan of Ebay. There is a set on there for $60.


----------



## rkepler (Dec 15, 2011)

YZ400  said:
			
		

> I checked and it is made by Buck Chuck.



It would be a good idea to have the specs for a jaw handy - scroll pitch, jaw width, slot size and height, etc. Buck has have several different models of the 5" 3-jaw chuck and the jaws aren't necessarily compatible between them. As an example the chuck below is a 5" Buck but very different from yours.







I've got some spare jaws in the shop, if you list the specs I could go through them and see if I have anything close.


----------



## rkepler (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's the OD jaws for the 3AT+5 chuck, see if they're similar to your chuck


----------



## YZ400 (Dec 15, 2011)

Diesel Pilot and all,
Thanks about the eBay tip! I was getting nothing looking for "Hardinge Jaws" but when I looked for "chuck jaws" after your tip on the $60 set I found them and bought them. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they are the right type. They look promising...

Thanks everybody for all the input. I'll let you know how they work out when I get them 
Ned


----------

